
Ask HN: What mobile apps do you recommend for productivity? - humility
I&#x27;m talking anything that can help you get the most of your mobile device in terms of work.
======
ogennadi
A good note- and list-taking app. Some people swear by Workflowy, but I just
use a "cloud-less" app and it works for me.

------
webapppro
My favourite productivity app is called: phoneoff :)

You have a device engineered to consume your attention, take it out the
equation.

